# What Is The Best Transmission Cooler



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My Tahoe came with a tow package that includes a transmission cooler. Well after reading other posts about transmissions overheating I decided to check the cooler that comes from the factory and it is not very big. It looks to be a 12"X5" and the lines run from the transmission to the side of the radiator out the lower side of the radiator to the cooler in front of the radiator and back to the tranny. So it looks like it gets cooled in 2 places so it this enough or should I buy a bigger cooler?

Have any of you Tahoe owners made a change to the cooler or added a temp gauge? If so what is a good brand to go with for both a cooler and a gauge? If I simply just add a gauge were do you get the temp reading from do you have to get the thermometer into the oil or can you get a reading from the out side of the lines?

Bill


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I removed the stock cooler and added a Long stacked plate cooler on our Yukon. For a trans temp guage I swapped out the original instrument cluster for a denali trim level cluster. The transmission already has the sensor in it, All I needed to do was add the cluster with the guage. The only glitch was getting the mileage set on the new cluster, I had to send it out to get it set so we were without a truck for a couple of days. Others here have added guages in other ways, so I'm sure you'll get different options.

The hottest trans temp we've had is about 180 and that was on a 95+ degree day pulling lots of short hills in the sand hills area of nebraska coming down out of the black hills in south dakota.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill,

I would have to say the best transmission cooler is the biggest you can fit. That's a little simplistic, but it's kind of what it comes down to. The 'stacked plate' coolers are very effective, and efficient for their size.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Verstelle,

The one that Camping479 is a real good one. Type Long Tru Cool into Google and you will find it.

Mike C


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Ok stacked plate is the one I will buy, Thanks for the info guy's Now I just got to figure out what type gauge I will get.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> Ok stacked plate is the one I will buy, Thanks for the info guy's Now I just got to figure out what type gauge I will get.


*
Check out http://www.egauges.com/

lots to choose from.

If you have the 4L60E tranny, here is a link to some guage installation instructions. Hope this info helps.

http://www.keystonekrawlers.com/Mods/GM/4L..._Temp_Guage.htm*


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't think I'd use the pressure test port for a tranny temp gauge. You want the hottest temp reading from the tranny and that's normally the return line going to the tranny cooler. A good second place is to drill and tap or weld in a bung into the pan and put the probe there. But any gauge installed is better than no gauge at all.

I have all auto meter gauges and like them.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

click here> Tru-Cool

You'll never see 200degrees again. Installed on a 4L60E trans.

The pressure port is where my neighbors stock GM temp sensor is installed. Thats where I installed mine. Use one layer of teflon tape on the threads. Too much and the sensor won't ground.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wouldn't a better option be to just install a guage first to determine if you even need another cooler ? You might already be OK. If not, I understand the peace of mind factor. Did it myself with the rear gears.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Where to install the guage?

If you install on the return you are seeing the worse case or in other words after the fluid has been heated to it's highest point. If you install on the input you will see what temp the fluid is being supplied to the trans at. Most temp guages on an engine are in either the intake manifold or on the thermostat housing which is the return and of course is worst case temp.

Mike C


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.mag-hytec.com/ check these guys out. I am going to pick up a trans pan for my 4L80E and a diff cover too. Expensive but you only buy it once and more fluid is great and alum is better at removing heat then a stamped steel pan. If you can find a trans cooler with a built in fan on it they work great, helps the cooling process at lights. Most have a thermostat to control the fan.


----------

